# How many times do I have to feed my 3 months old dog



## Hachi (Mar 3, 2011)

right now I'm giving him food 3 times a day ... at 7am ,1pm and 7pm, it's 
this ok for a 3 month old dog ??he is big for a 12 weeks old dog , also is it Nutro Natural Choice a good food for a GSD


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

My pup is almost 12 weeks old and we feed 3 times a day.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It's very common for people to feed three times a day until about six months and then cut back to twice a day. They are eating so much for their body size, it's better to feed them more often when very young.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

Hachi said:


> right now I'm giving him food 3 times a day ... at 7am ,1pm and 7pm, it's
> this ok for a 3 month old dog ??he is big for a 12 weeks old dog , also is it Nutro Natural Choice a good food for a GSD


 
If you are feeding the large breed food, it appears to be OK. The Calcium/Phospherous is the issue. Which is documented @ 1.5 and 1.3 for the Phospherous. Protein 27 also good. They do use a lot of carbs in their first few ingredients. Some of the higher end foods are getting away from the volume of grain to grain free. 
There are so many choices out there and it can get confusing.


----------

